
Space Invaders in the URL Using Emojis and JavaScript - Yuval_Halevi
https://arnaud.at/%f0%9f%9b%b8#___________________________________________%F0%9F%90%93______
======
sigmaprimus
Pretty Neat, flooded my browser history which may be good or bad, not too
sure.

